# New Ultra-definition TV sets



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have been reading about UDTVs and LG's recent release of a 84-inch unit I cannot afford at around $24,000 (MSRP). 

It seems this technology is "4 times" the resolution of HD-TV. That would be awesome, especially if it is a plasma and affordable at middle class prices.

Does anyone know more or seen one?
More importantly, is this a plasma or LCD?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

At this point there is no material available to show off the 4K resolution. Its going to be at least a couple years before we see any change in the BluRay format if we see any at all. I think that 1080p is sufficient for 90% of the consumers out there. Unless you are planning to go ultra large for a display (140" or bigger) there is very little noticeable difference in image quality. If you have a display thats smaller than 40" even the difference between 720p and 1080p is hardy noticeable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> At this point there is no material available to show off the 4K resolution.


Actually, there is material available for the early adopters. Only $299 on it's own hard drive.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OLED's are quite impressive. Both in form factor and resolution. With LG and Samsung releasing 55" OLED's (S. Korea only), the prices will come down. However I am not aware of a 73" OLED. Also, Sony has a BDP that upsamples to 4K for around $200. Makes sense as many of their SXRD Front Projectors are 4K.


----------

